# Which is the best Wordpress Hosting Service



## WhoDecidedThat (Feb 14, 2022)

Hello people. I have to set up a blog style + embedded content (later on) website for my business. I have chosen to self host a WordPress server and I wanted to know your opinions on what the best hosting service is?

I am based in India and I tried Siteground but isn't available for my country. What are my options?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Selaya (Feb 17, 2022)

honestly id just head over to DO or something and click a vps. Start out w/ the $5/mo tier (or $2.5/mo, if avail), should be enough for your usecase


----------



## Jism (Feb 19, 2022)

Selaya said:


> honestly id just head over to DO or something and click a vps. Start out w/ the $5/mo tier (or $2.5/mo, if avail), should be enough for your usecase



Such a bad statement... A VPS requires certain maintaince. And proberly installation or configuration. If you have zero experience with this just dont even start. The chances you do something wrong or your box is getting hacked is significant. If you have zero hosting knowledge, it's best to suit a party that obviously offers hosting.

Now getting generic hosting is'nt really what your looking for. In my own testing and experimenting with my own (15) servers i have to host over 2700 websites, my experience with wordpress is this:

- Litespeed based hosting
- Redis Object cache

If you can find a hoster who offers both, your "granted" but your wordpress installation does need some finetuning for it to take full effect. Basicly ive done testing with a bare server running Apache / PHP 7.4 and Apache + Litespeed LSPHP 7.4 + redis.

On the first configuration i could install approx 50 wordpress websites; and from there on the load was above a 2% avg. With Litespeed and Redis Object cache i managed to triple the amount of wordpress sites, and keep the load under 2%. Note that 2% load in Linux is'nt 2% as on windows; it just needs "2 cores" for what i'm doing in a nutshell.

Basicly, anything with litespeed and redis object caching, you can start bringing far more resources then you can with a normal box. I have a enterprise license for just this purpose; and it runs seamless. Uptime of over 400 days by now since last reboot, and i do run heavy sites such as shops or sites build around wordpress with over 3k of visits per website per day in combination with cloudflare.

Even better would be not using wordpress in the first place. The amount of resources it needs just to open up one page (150MB) is'nt a lie. A dynamicly build website in PHP / HTML scales far better then wordpress will ever do.


----------



## Selaya (Feb 19, 2022)

i know that DO has wordpress templates (ubuntu or something w/ all the software preinstalled), the other big vps hosters would have something similar too
granted, knowing how2terminal would be a plus, but idt not being like, a linux pro would be _that much_ of a problem


----------



## claes (Feb 19, 2022)

Jism said:


> Basicly ive done testing with a bare server running Apache / PHP 7.4 and Apache + Litespeed LSPHP 7.4 + redis.


Is there a reason you’re running Apache behind litespeed?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 19, 2022)

Pretty much any hosting company offers wordpress.
I use https://www.gandi.net/ but they don't offer local hosting in India.
They charge $3.75 a month for the first year and even offer a 10-day trial.


----------



## Jism (Feb 19, 2022)

Selaya said:


> i know that DO has wordpress templates (ubuntu or something w/ all the software preinstalled), the other big vps hosters would have something similar too



In webhosting, when you start needing a manual your at the wrong profession. Take it from me.

Wordpress in general produces 40 to 60% of garbage in relation of traffic. Even if you dont have a wordpress website your still going to find 404's towards /wp-login.php xmlrpc.php or known exploits to plugins, themes or templates your not even running.

The security of wordpress is garbage. If you for example use a plugin to protect your website, they are still going to get in by a deprecated javascript file or some old nested plugin or theme. The best firewall in my opinion is using Modsecurity with Owasp Ruleset.

This is basicly a server sided firewall that checks for example any POST's done to your website. I am running as we speak magento 1.5 (lol) which are extremely leak and shoud'nt be considered even running anymore, fully protected due to this. It's only because the client refuses to update, well this is the best i can do then.

Take a proper wordpress hosting service, prefferable with litespeed, redis object cache is'nt needed if your running a simple 5 page wordpress site. It starts to get different when you run a shop with over 1000 products and over 1k visits a day. Redis basicly caches known database queries in memory, this obviously saves lots of time and resources.

Litespeed on the other hand makes a static "copy" of your wordpress website and serves this within cache (memory) which is obviously 1000x faster then having to parse the complete page or website per visitor. I figured out i could use far more sites while using litespeed in comparison to Apache.


----------



## Selaya (Feb 19, 2022)

> Take a proper wordpress hosting service


wait, these actually exist?


----------



## Jism (Feb 19, 2022)

Yes, dozen of wordpress specialised hosters out there.

Esp with Litespeed or any other type of server sided caching and what more.

Here's an example of the same website, hosted on different platforms:

https://www.biertaxihetgooi.nl/ (Litespeed)

https://www.biertaxiutrecht.nl/ (Apache / PHP 7.4 / Autoptimize as caching plugin)

Time to first byte is so important.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 19, 2022)

Depends how important cost is the the OP. I have four WordPress sites and for many years used GoDaddy because it's cheap shared hosting. Trouble is that cheap is exactly what is says and GoDaddy hasn't updated much of it's server side software for ages, which can be  a problem as website software gets updated and improved, requiring new protocols.
GoDaddy still uses MYsql 5.6 as far as I know, requiring me to migrate all my sites to another hosting company in the UK who do a brilliant job.
Customer support, especially if you're not savvy on all the tech details, is very important. GoDaddy, although helpful, falls down badly on that score because of inadequate training of their call centre people.


----------



## Jism (Feb 19, 2022)

Godaddy is the worst. They do offer relatively new platform like PHP 7.4 or even 8.0. But there are quite some folks running outdated software that does'nt work on anything higher then 5.4. I have that problem too, since i host over 2700+ websites over 15 servers. I have one box dedicated to "old" stuff. It's very limited in terms of what you can do with it to prevent it from being hacked.


----------



## claes (Feb 19, 2022)

This thread is filled with a lot of trash info.

OP, if you’re on a budget try closte or lightningbase or wpx. If they’re unavailable here’s a useful site: https://wphostingbenchmarks.com/benchmark/2021-25-wordpress/

Anyone offering plans <$20 US is going to provide trash customer service, but it’s a place to start.

Feel free to pm me if you need help.


----------



## WartonWoodworksDIYBlogUK (Mar 3, 2022)

I don't think anyone would agree on a best hosting service.  This is becuase the location of a webhosting service can make a difference regarding page load speeds and customer service. 

But here are the ones i recomened based on my experience.  I am not saying they are the best, I am just saying they worked well for me.

Personally I like Siteground.  They are pretty good for the average website.  Very easy to use, and excellent cusomter service.  Fast servers too. 

However.  If you have a website that requires particular modules to be installed server side, then greengeeks is quite good too.  They also have very good customer service.


----------



## Jism (Mar 3, 2022)

If your website needs to be on all fast possible locations, i.e worldwide, then a CDN might come in handy. Otherwise if it's a local venture, or too small to even be on the map, anything will do pretty much.

Does a CDN work? Yes, absolutely. I have 90 websites running through Cloudflare. I woud'nt want anything else.


----------



## claes (Mar 3, 2022)

I should use a referral link, but gridpane is better than any other hosting company IMO, if you’re comfortable managing servers. Otherwise, you really have to pay for the “best.” Flywheel, WPX, Pagely, etc come with a cost if you’re looking for managed, WP “it just works” hosting.

Siteground is fine for a tiny, personal site, but shared hosting and no onboarding can be devastating for uptime/real business. They’re a lot better than they were a decade ago but, like so many others, the bait and switch and lack of serious support doesn’t set them that far back from EIG.


----------

